# 6'1'' What is my draw length



## vern96 (Feb 18, 2003)

*.*

see this-

http://www.huntersfriend.com/draw-length-weight.htm


BTW - I am 6'2" and have a 29" DL ..... but it really has nothing to do with your height.


----------



## Joe73 (Oct 18, 2009)

Quick way!! Get your wife/friend/kid and go to a clear corner of a room in your home. Spread your arms straight out to the sides, back flat on the wall, so the tip of your middle touches the corner of the room. Have your wife/friend/kid mark the tip of your other middle finger. Now measure from the corner of the room to the mark. Divide by 2.5. And you got it.


----------



## Bobman (Dec 18, 2004)

a)twice the distance from one end to the middle


b)No one on the net can tell you this


pick one answer


----------



## Ib4Hoyt (Jan 19, 2004)

vern96 said:


> see this-
> 
> http://www.huntersfriend.com/draw-length-weight.htm
> 
> ...


i agree..im 6-1 and shoot 29 1/2..i would go short than long if you dont know

better to be to short than to long


----------



## michiganchad (Apr 1, 2005)

I am 6'2" and my draw lenghth is 29.5


----------



## Big Eazy (Mar 12, 2007)

I'm 6'0" and my draw length is 29".:darkbeer:


----------



## ck10kk (Mar 12, 2009)

*draw*

I am 5'10" and shoot 28DL


----------



## trebor69 (Jul 31, 2005)

Ya know... I am barely 6' tall and I get a real kick outta people telling me I should shoot a 28-28.5" draw bow.

I would need to shoot with my bow arm elbow bent at a sever angle to even come close to accomplishing it.

I have fairly long arms I guess and average width shoulders. My 'wingspan' is a hair over 75" so that divide by 2.5 rule tells me I should shoot a 30" draw.

I shot 31" draw bows for a lot of years. (probly 20+) very comfortably. My current bow bow is a Vtec at 30.5" draw because when I bought it that was the closest they had and I though I would give a shorter DL a try. 

I really cannot see someone 6' 2" shooting a shorter DL than me. It seems you would have to have very short arms and narrow shoulders. But to each their own I guess.

That wingspan middle finger tip to middle finger tip divided by 2.5 is the closest general rule I could recommend so I would go by that. But I would also buy an adjustable draw bow that would give you the option to go a little longer. And in the end shoot what feels comfotable.


----------



## hjort jagare (Nov 19, 2008)

Like Vern96 showed its about wing span not height. Some of us have monkey arms knuckles dragging and some people cant reach the bottom of there pockets without leaning.


----------



## buckhunter2054 (Aug 3, 2005)

I'm 6'1" and my draw length is 30.5. I suggest you get your draw length measured and figured out right before you buy the bow otherwise your not going to be happy with a bow that doesn't fit you right.


----------



## Gary73 (Jan 11, 2008)

Ib4Hoyt said:


> i agree..im 6-1 and shoot 29 1/2..i would go short than long if you dont know
> 
> better to be to short than to long


I agree I am 6" 1" and I measure mine at 29.5" but I shoot 29" with a d-loop its better to be slighly under than over.


----------



## Belicoso (Aug 22, 2006)

I am 6.1 and feel comfortable at 29.25 inch
http://www.dewclawarchery.com/Bow_Dr...ator-a/192.htm


----------



## crackedup (Mar 17, 2009)

6'-4" and a 30" DL


----------



## LongArrows (Aug 1, 2009)

Just so you know how critical it is to get measured.. I am 6'2" and my DL is 32" I
32 1/8" if you want to get exact about it 

Measure from the center of your chest to the big wrinkle on your wrist next to your palm and that should be your DL. Or you can do wingspan -15 divided by 2, or wingspan divided by 2.5 . They should all come up with the same result. The center of the chest to the big wrinkle is fastest and seems the most accurate from the pile of people I have measured.


----------



## bogeyrider63 (Aug 17, 2006)

6'1" and my draw length is 30.


----------



## brangus (Mar 31, 2005)

I had my draw leangth measured many times 6' 2" for a 29.5 draw.. You really need to be measured for the correct draw.


----------



## birdman (Apr 24, 2004)

You may be spending a lot of money for a bow that doesnt fit right if you dont try it before you buy it...

I am 6/1 and i shoot a 30" draw but i dont use a loop either..i hook the free flight release to the string so that makes a differance too..a loop shortens your draw length most of the time..and it also depends on your anchor point too...to be on the safe side i would go with a 29" draw rather than have a bow thats to long for you...JMO


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

I'm 6'. My actual DL is around 29" but I shoot a 28" with a loop and a longer release. This way I never hit my clothes. Like was said before you are better off going shorter than longer.


----------



## grizzlyplumber (Jul 21, 2005)

6'3, 80" wingspan, 32 by one standard, 32.5 by the other. I shoot a 31 with a loop and a bent arm.


----------



## Bobman (Dec 18, 2004)

6'4" here 28-29 inch draw,

you know what they say it means when you have big feet......


big shoes and nothing else


----------



## mxdkfreestyle13 (Sep 15, 2006)

6'2" and i have a 31.5 inch draw.


----------



## brangus (Mar 31, 2005)

6' 1" or 6'2"
it's not about how long your legs are it's about how long your arms are.


----------



## bigern26 (Jul 26, 2009)

you have to go to a shop and get measured. its the only way.....
I am 6'1'' and I have a 28 1/2 draw length


----------



## RICE ETR (Oct 15, 2007)

Agreed....get measured....because you are dealing with 1/2"'s here...doesn't take much and most people have too long of a draw.

I'm 6'2", 29" draw as measured...but my X is a touch longer and you can tell from full draw pics of me.


----------



## Sagittarius (May 22, 2002)

6-2 with a 31" DL but I have a long wingspan.


----------



## Nitroboy (Jan 15, 2006)

I am 5' 11.5" and have all my bows set at a 29" DL and a loop, I have a buddy who is 6'8" and he has a 31"DL bow with a loop a tad over a 1/2"

If I do the wingspan method I get a 28.25" and I can't do that short, It just isn't comfortable. at 29" I can relax and shoot very well


----------



## Instinct17 (Jan 20, 2009)

6'1 and 29


----------



## 802Chives (Jun 6, 2009)

6' and 28.5" with d-loop


----------



## Ghost1313 (Oct 29, 2009)

6' shoot a 30" DL with a loop. 
You really need to measure your wingspan and do the math to know for sure. you may be like me and have really long arms for your height.


----------



## lawman882 (Feb 8, 2006)

I'm 6'5" and have a 31.5" DL

Measuring for DL is easy, you can do it yourself at home...I use 2 seperate methods and avg the two for actual.

First is take your wingspan (fingertips to fingertips) subtract 15" and divide by 2...example I have a 78.5" wingspan = (78.5-15) / 2 = 63.5 / 2 = 31.75"

Second is (for right handed shooter) stand perpendicular to a wall with wall on your left side arms length away from wall. Extend your left arm to the wall and place a clenched fist against the wall. Basically standing there with your natural shooting postion with a clenched fist against the wall. Now look at the wall and have someone measure distance from the wall to the edge of your mouth where a "kisser" would contact your mouth. Mine measures about 31"...

I then avg these two measurements for my actual DL....


----------



## boelrich2 (Sep 27, 2006)

watch this video. it has a great way of getting your draw length.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qn0wlG-CXig&feature=channel


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2009)

crackedup said:


> 6'-4" and a 30" DL


6 foot 3 3/4" 30.5 DL but Im shooting a 30" dl


----------



## VThokie10 (Apr 18, 2007)

6' even and i shoot 30"

take wingspan (fingertip to fingertip) and divide by 2.5 to get in ball park, maybe infield.

this is what i did and 30.5" is what i got so i went with 30".


----------



## 62backwoodsboy (Aug 16, 2006)

I'm 5'4" and my draw length is 34 "....I can pick out my toe jam without bending over........




:jksign:


I'd find out for sure before I bought a bow.


----------



## Wishbone (Jun 19, 2006)

boelrich2 said:


> watch this video. it has a great way of getting your draw length.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qn0wlG-CXig&feature=channel


He has some pretty good videos , glad he puts them out :darkbeer:


----------



## slickstalker (Sep 21, 2008)

Ghost1313 said:


> 6' shoot a 30" DL with a loop.
> You really need to measure your wingspan and do the math to know for sure. you may be like me and have really long arms for your height.


+1 :thumbs_up


----------



## jank3d (Aug 6, 2008)

6'1 28dl, it depends on the bow manufacture, the bow its self and how it fits the person everyone is different


----------



## HoytShtr2 (Jan 3, 2008)

6'2" my DL is 31". 79 3/4" arm span.


----------



## pizzle (Jul 28, 2004)

6' and 28" draw, but I have short legs and a long torso. I also have a bit of a cold today and my vision is starting to suffer with small print and low light.

I like almost all pizza and rarely drink beer. I'm still a decent basketball player too.


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

Ib4Hoyt said:


> i agree..im 6-1 and shoot 29 1/2..i would go short than long if you dont know
> 
> better to be to short than to long



Also 6'1"...shoot @ 29.5


----------



## TXJIMWA (Oct 28, 2007)

Here is anther wrinkle to consider, my DL may be 1/2"-1" different from manufacturer to manufacturer.


----------



## johnst43 (Nov 23, 2009)

You don't have to go anywhere. Just get a tape measure and measure tip to tip wing span and divide by 2.5......


----------



## WifeHatesMe (Feb 26, 2018)

I am going to sound like a real newb here...because I am. I also don't know how most manufacturers work so pardon my beginner thoughts. But why not just buy the bow now and have a bow shop set it up correctly for you otherwise? I know Matthews its just a cheap part that has to be changed out to adjust.


----------



## Mallardbreath (Dec 7, 2007)

I'm 6' 1/2" and I'm about 29 1/4" dl. Usually buy 29" bows.


----------



## ironman_gq (May 22, 2012)

I'm just under 5'-10" and shoot a 28-28.5 draw length depending on the bow, but I'm unusual in that I have a wingspan over 6'. Only way to know what works is to get measured and make adjustments depending on your anchor point.


----------



## df06 (Jun 9, 2007)

Don’t buy the bow until you get measured and know your DL.
I’m 6’2” and mine is 31”, which means nothing to anyone but me.


----------



## Mr. Man (Sep 19, 2011)

I sure hope the OP got it figured out. It’s been 9 years.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

Mr. Man said:


> I sure hope the OP got it figured out. It’s been 9 years.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lol....thought I was the only one who noticed...maybe someone else mentioned I couldn’t read through all of the nonsense...

Joe


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 22, 2013)

9 years later, he has probably shrunk a little...


----------



## MCamp508 (Nov 5, 2017)

6'2" and was "measured" at 29". I am way more comfortable shooting it at 28.5". I shoot a PSE, but i'm sure different brands run long/short on DL.


----------



## FoxLSX (Oct 4, 2015)

6'1", measured at 29". That being said a tech at my local bow shop recommended I try 28.5 and I'm far more consistent. As everyone else mentioned, it's far better to get it measured and have someone who knows to give their input


----------



## chuckalope (May 11, 2010)

Wingspan divided by 2.5


----------



## mag25x (Dec 9, 2013)

This thread is from 2009. He's only 5'11 3/8's now, :darkbeer:


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

Reading this really makes me wonder about a few things.....

Joe


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 22, 2013)

Just a few?


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> Just a few?


:zipzip: - also helps me better understand why so many "the hit looked perfect, but...." threads that surface here each year....


----------



## catkinson (Jul 17, 2007)

stand against a wall chest to wall arms spread all the way left and right against wall also- take that measurement by 2.5 
it works!


----------



## catkinson (Jul 17, 2007)

chuckalope said:


> Wingspan divided by 2.5


whoops he beat me to it !


----------



## NCMFX (Oct 21, 2009)

grizzlyplumber said:


> 6'3, 80" wingspan, 32 by one standard, 32.5 by the other. I shoot a 31 with a loop and a bent arm.


I'm 6'3 as well with a long wingspan. I shoot a 31 inch with a loop but probably would be better off with 32 or 33. Unfortunately few hunting bows with a 35 inch ATA or less that come with longer than 31 inch draw.


----------



## Mr. Man (Sep 19, 2011)

Lol, people are still offering this guy advice. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tmead (May 10, 2010)

Dang it, got tricked into reading another old thread.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deadquiet (Jan 25, 2005)

trebor69 said:


> Ya know... I am barely 6' tall and I get a real kick outta people telling me I should shoot a 28-28.5" draw bow.
> 
> I would need to shoot with my bow arm elbow bent at a sever angle to even come close to accomplishing it.
> 
> ...


I'm only 5'8" and shot 29.5 for years......it's easy to shoot more DL than you "should" but it's better to shoot what you need.


----------



## nodog2 (Dec 12, 2016)

depends on different things...anchor point makes a lot of difference


----------



## deadquiet (Jan 25, 2005)

Mr. Man said:


> I sure hope the OP got it figured out. It’s been 9 years.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


He quit and plays golf now......


----------



## primal-bow (Jun 5, 2008)

abndady said:


> If you are 6'1'' or 6'2'' let me know what your dl is. I am getting ready to buy a bow on here and I forgot my dl. I dont have time to go to a bow shop and get measured.


i'm 6'2" and have a 29.75" dl with a 35" ATA BOW


----------



## Babybooner (Dec 10, 2017)

I’m 6’2 and I have a 29.5” draw length. Just a reference if you need it. Good luck


----------



## da white shoe (Mar 10, 2009)

Stand with your chest touching the wall.
Lean your head back, away from the wall as far as you can. Now, with all the force you can muster, thrust your head foreward... into the wall. 
Repeat.


----------



## Outdoorsman63 (Aug 22, 2011)

da white shoe said:


> Stand with your chest touching the wall.
> Lean your head back, away from the wall as far as you can. Now, with all the force you can muster, thrust your head foreward... into the wall.
> Repeat.


Lol! I love it. The OP probably hasn't been on AT in years.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 22, 2013)

I’m gonna bump this thread again in 2027


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crazyheaven (Dec 12, 2017)

6 even. 29.5. Smaller draws were painful for me. I've never tried 30. 

If you can play with a few to see what best fits you.

Oh wow. I wonder what the OP went with.


----------



## Braybyrd (Mar 21, 2018)

I’m 6.1 I’m 29”


----------



## Corinth Hunter (May 6, 2009)

Come on guys, everyone knows draw length is based upon your body weight and not your height! Lol

For me tip to tip divided by 2.5 is what mine is exactly. 5’8” and 28” dl


----------



## deadquiet (Jan 25, 2005)

12-Ringer said:


> Reading this really makes me wonder about a few things.....
> 
> Joe


Me to. Many people like to think they need to shoot a long draw and they don't. It's probably the biggest mistake people make. They justify it with things like I have wide shoulders or monkey arms etc but really they just are shooting too long many times. I did the same thing when I found out you were getting 10 FPS for every inch..........lol

I was shooting 29.5 and that's 2 inches longer than I should have. I could still be doing it and saying I have monkey arms or whatever but I finally just sucked it and shot was right.....

It's kinda' like people talking about there height. I sold a gun to a guy the other day (I have my FFL) and his driver's license said he was 6'3" I don't think he was even 6 foot.......or maybe I grew 4 inches.......lol. That happens all the time as well. Whatever makes you happy.........lol 

Be honest with yourself because you'll shoot better and still get to keep yer' man card.


----------

